# HPI turbo elbows R34GTR.



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking for a pair of HPI turbo elbows for an R34GTR. On most sites selling HPI elbows, there only seems to be sets for the BNR32 and BCNR33. I was under the impression that they were pretty much universal?? I'm probably wrong but if anyone can enlighten me with some knowledge or preferably a pair of elbows i would be eternally greatful. Thank you.


----------

